# Cleaning inside a VIP 722



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

Has anyone opened their VIP 722 and cleaned out the dust and the fan? Mine is about 4 years old and I know there must be a lot inside. I have an external old computer fan running to draw some heat out. I open and clean my computer and PAL DVR about once a year. I don't own the 722.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

A VOID sicker is glued to HDD and its holder. So if you'll disconnect power cord and remove a few screws, the cover would be easy removed to allow you clean up it.

General advise: move it outside and use canned air for cleaning.


----------

